# [Virtualisation] Qemu/KVM

## Picani

Salut !

J'ai plusieurs questions (un peu trolls peut-être   :Embarassed:  ) sur la virtualisation en général et Qemu/KVM en particulier. Je sais que Google est mon ami (enfin juste son moteur de recherche), mais j'aimerais des avis de gens qui utilisent le même système que moi, et les même versions de logiciels (à peu près bien sur).

Tout d'abord j'utilise VirtualBox-bin 3.1.4. Qu'en pensez-vous (en soit et par rapport à VMware Server 2) ? Et est-il identique à VirtualBox-OSE (à part les supports de l'USB et de RDP) ?

Puis comment marche, en gros, Qemu/KVM ? Est-il complexe à utiliser ? Quels sont ses avantages et inconvénients par rapport à VirtualBox et VMware Server ?

Enfin est-il possible d'installer plusieurs logiciels de virtualisation en même tps (mais pas de les utiliser) ?

Je virtualise pr tester des sytèmes et pr ma culture générale (  :Wink:  ) et petit à petit pr coder (au fur et à mesure que j'apprends).

Voila, et merci d'avance !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ppg

 *Picani wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin est-il possible d'installer plusieurs logiciels de virtualisation en même tps (mais pas de les utiliser) ?
> 
> Je virtualise pr tester des sytèmes et pr ma culture générale (  ) et petit à petit pr coder (au fur et à mesure que j'apprends).
> ...

 

Salut !

Il est possible d'installer Virtualbox et kvm sur la même machine, mais pas de les utiliser en même temps.

Pour une utilisation sur une machine de type "bureau" Virtualbox et/ou kvm + virt-manager me semble un choix pertinent. Par contre attention pour kvm il faut avoir un processeur "récent" (càd avec support des instruction de virtualisation : flag vmx pour les intel, smd pour les amd).

----------

## 404_crazy

Salut je boss aussi sur ce sujet en ce moment, 

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Puis comment marche, en gros, Qemu/KVM ? Est-il complexe à utiliser ? Quels sont ses avantages et inconvénients par rapport à VirtualBox et VMware Server ?
> 
> 

 

c'est trés simple et jai était vraiment surppris par les perf de ce systeme ce qui est aussi un avantage a mon sens par apport a la concurance...

avantages:

Simple

Libre

léger

Stable

...

Inconvénients:

Je n'ai pas trouver de contrat de maintenance 8h pour ce type de solutions 

 *Picani wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin est-il possible d'installer plusieurs logiciels de virtualisation en même tps (mais pas de les utiliser) ?
> 
> 

 

oui je le fait ça fonctionne très bien...

----------

## Picani

C'est un peu ce qui est ressorti de mes recherches : léger, performant et libre.

Et qu'en est-il de Xen ? Je sais pas trop quoi penser. Et sinon, qqn connaîtrait-il des tutos pr apprendre à bien utiliser Qemu ? Pcq j'en ai pas trouvé et j'ai essayer un peu tt seul et c'est la galère ...

----------

## kwenspc

Il y a ce topic pour qemu/kvm qui peut t'aider un peu déjà [qemu || kvm || virtualbox] conseils divers

(Je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas réglé mon problème d'interfacage usb via usbdevfs...)

Tu peux utiliser une interface graphique avancée du style QtEmu qui me semble être la plus conviviale en tout cas. Passes par l'overlay qting-edge pour l'avoir (la version dans l'arbre portage officiel est totalement périmée)

Après si te compte gérer plusieurs VM, sur 1 ou plusieurs serveurs etc... diriges toi vers virt-manager ou ce produit open-source (il me semble): http://www.proxmox.com/

Pour Xen très franchement... j'en vois plus trop l'intérêt. Ça reste un gros patch pas clean, toujours en retard par rapport aux nouvelles versions du noyau (alors que kvm est officiellement supporté dans le vanilla linux), ça doit être intéressant que si tu est client Citrix j'imagine. Mais sinon c'est chiant à configurer etc... (et je l'ai utilisé 1 an en production avant de passer à KVM)

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Tu peux utiliser une interface graphique avancée du style QtEmu qui me semble être la plus conviviale en tout cas. Passes par l'overlay qting-edge pour l'avoir (la version dans l'arbre portage officiel est totalement périmée)

 

Connaissait pas, je vais tester de suite car je cherche autre chose que virt-manager ...

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour Xen très franchement... j'en vois plus trop l'intérêt. Ça reste un gros patch pas clean, toujours en retard par rapport aux nouvelles versions du noyau (alors que kvm est officiellement supporté dans le vanilla linux), ça doit être intéressant que si tu est client Citrix j'imagine. Mais sinon c'est chiant à configurer etc... (et je l'ai utilisé 1 an en production avant de passer à KVM)

 

+1 

J'ai encore un serveur xen en prod mais je ne vais pas tarder à le remplacer pour glisser un peu de simplicité ds tous ça avec kvm/qemu ...

----------

## Picani

Ok donc pas de Xen ^^

Et là j'utilise VirtualBox. La version 3 me plait bcp. Si j'ai le tps je regarderai Qemu/KVM ac les fronted pcq virtualiser en console je pense pas que sa va trop me plaire si je connais pas le logiciel ...

Merci bcp !

----------

## kwenspc

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Ok donc pas de Xen ^^
> 
> Et là j'utilise VirtualBox. La version 3 me plait bcp. Si j'ai le tps je regarderai Qemu/KVM ac les fronted pcq virtualiser en console je pense pas que sa va trop me plaire si je connais pas le logiciel ...
> 
> Merci bcp !

 

Tout dépend ce que tu fais. si tu dois virtualiser 2-3 images c'est rien du tout à prendre en main, et puis c'est l'affaire de 5sec de coller le tout dans un script voir en alias shell. Mais si c'est des 10aines voir 100aines d'images, oui mieux vaut un outil!

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai une question : mes CPU ne supportent pas la virtualisation (un AMD64X2 4400+ et un Atom 330). Est-ce que qemu/kvm a du sens ? J'ai cru comprendre que qemu émule même le processeur, mais est-ce le cas quand on tourne une VM de même architecture que l'hôte ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai une question : mes CPU ne supportent pas la virtualisation (un AMD64X2 4400+ et un Atom 330). Est-ce que qemu/kvm a du sens ? J'ai cru comprendre que qemu émule même le processeur, mais est-ce le cas quand on tourne une VM de même architecture que l'hôte ?

 

Le couple Qemu/KVM n'aura hélas pas de sens en effet. La seule solution qui s'offre à toi, si tu comptes utiliser qemu, c'est qemu sans kvm (bon c'est qemu sans l'option --enable-kvm d'autant que t'auras pas les modules kvm sur ton hôte), mais avec kqemu. kqemu est un accélérateur logiciel (en tant que module au noyau) qui permet d'exécuter du code x86 du guest (ton image virtualizée par qemu) sur le CPU de l'hôte. C'est pas magique mais ça boost pas mal comparé à du 100% émulé. (il faut voir que qemu est en effet un émulateur à la base, mieux: c'est un framework d'émulation, d'où ce support remarquable de tant de CPU et de matériel en émulation)

Le soucis c'est que kqemu a été marqué comme "obsolète" par l'équipe de dev qemu et c'est bien dommage (pour l'avoir utilisé par le passé sur mon bon vieux laptop, je trouvais le boost pas dégueulasse!). 

À partir de là je te conseille plutôt virtualbox qui fournit une accélération du même type que kqemu il me semble (à vérifier), ou du moins vmware ça je sait qu'il le fait.

[edit] au fait c'est sûr que ton cpu a pas l'amd-v? y a eu deux sérise d'athlon64 qui ont eu ce jeux d'instructions (mais sur socket AM-2 seulement apparemment)[/edit]

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

Pour l'instant je suis avec virtualbox-ose. Je resterai avec cela donc.

Pour mon AMD64, imagine bien que j'ai cherché plusieurs fois le flag "virtualization" dans /proc/cpuinfo, mais à moins de le graver au burin, il n'y figure pas. C'est un vieux modèle, ce PC a 3 ans déjà, sur socket 939  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

C'est sûr que qemu sans KVM ce n'est pas une réelle solution de virtualisation (même avec kqemu). Ce qui rend est intéressent c'est surtout kvm + les drivers virtio où là ta une solution relativement moderne de virtu, là gestion n'est pas encore aussi développé qu'un VSphere mais bon ça bouge tellement vite  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *RaX wrote:*   

> C'est sûr que qemu sans KVM ce n'est pas une réelle solution de virtualisation (même avec kqemu).

 

Bah c'est de l'émulation purement et simplement.  :Wink: 

Sinon pour la gestion d'un gros parc de serveurs de virtualisés y a proxmox VE. Ça a pas l'air aussi poussé que vsphere/esx (vmware est sur le marché depuis bien plus longtemps ceci dit) mais ça a l'air pas mal, et opensource  :Wink:  (C'est sûr qu'ils font du qemu/KVM mais il semble, j'ai pas la confirmation, qu'ils gèrent aussi vmware etc...)

----------

## lmarcini

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai une question : mes CPU ne supportent pas la virtualisation (un AMD64X2 4400+ et un Atom 330). Est-ce que qemu/kvm a du sens ? J'ai cru comprendre que qemu émule même le processeur, mais est-ce le cas quand on tourne une VM de même architecture que l'hôte ?

 

Léger, performant et pour une même architecture host/guests, il y a OpenVZ. Ce n'est pas de la virtualisation mais un système de "containers".

----------

## Picani

Ok, ben vu que c'est juste pr faire 2-3 tests sur d'autres distribs ou d'autres UNIX, je vais essayer alors.

Et pour les interfaces graphiques, j'ai déja repéré QtEmu et Qemulator que je vais essayer. Lesquelles utilisées vs ?

----------

## Picani

J'ai un problème : lorsque je lance qemu avec l'option -enable-kvm j'obtiens cette erreur :

```
Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied

failed to initialize KVM

```

Les modules kvm et kvm-intel sont bien chargés. Je suis ds les groupes suivants :

```
$ groups 

wheel audio cdrom video portage plugdev vboxusers

```

----------

## kwenspc

il faut que tu fasses partis du groupe kvm (gpasswd -a <user> kvm)

Cela dis: vérifies que /dev/kvm appartient bien aussi au groupe kvm.

----------

## Picani

Il en fait pas parti. Je peux le changer ac chown root:kvm /dev/kvm ou sa va tt casser ? Et si je peux, est-ce que sa sera définitif ou pas ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Il en fait pas parti. Je peux le changer ac chown root:kvm /dev/kvm ou sa va tt casser ? Et si je peux, est-ce que sa sera définitif ou pas ?

 

Tu peux oui mais ça sera pas définitif, à chaque reboot ou rmmod/modprobe, faudra refaire la manip. même soucis chez moi, ça doit venir d'une config je ne sais où pour les modules. J'ai pas creusé.

----------

